
25 absurd prohibitions in Cuba (in Spanish) - nanis
http://yusnaby.com/las-25-prohibiciones-mas-absurdas-en-cuba/
======
nanis
16- Educar a tus hijos de forma alternativa a la establecida

Luego de 1959, el Gobierno cubano nacionalizó todas las instituciones
educativas y creó un sistema operado exclusivamente por el Estado.

La Constitución cubana dice que la educación en Cuba se hará conforme al
“ideario marxista” y se promoverá la “formación comunista”.

El método educativo en Cuba es uno sólo, salvo que seas hijo de extranjero y
puedas acceder a una escuela internacional; donde no existe formación
ideológica, aunque sigue siendo estatal.

